# I don't know anything about caring for ferals...



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay, so the make-shift shelter I provided for the boy has gone unused. He likes to sit on the ledge of my balcony and nap or just hang out. I've found him sleeping under the stairs on a rainy day as well. I think maybe he's unsure of the shelter? 

Anyway, I had a bigger question : I'm wondering if it's possible that he will get used to me providing food for him and he stops hunting for himself? The past week, every morning I find him sitting at my side door on the balcony. Waiting for food most likely? I feed him a warm soupy bowl of food and he carries on with his business. Thing is, if I go outside and he sees or hears me, he comes to the corner looking at his bowl, looking at me, with those sad hopeful Kitty eyes. I wish there was more I could do.

I also had to stop an almost bad fight between him and the cat I picked up and kept inside for a couple days because he almost got run over. It was a couple months ago, nut he wound up being a neighbors cat. I want to scream at her so badly! He's such a sweet cat and he can get seriously hurt out here. No collar, no updated shots, nothing. Gah!! 

Anyway, will the feral still fend for himself?


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for taking care of the cat. Yes, the feral will still fend for himself. Yes, h will get use to you providing food, but he will still hunt, whether because he's hungry or because it's instinct. This is also true for indoor/outdoor cats (not ferals).
Has the Boy been neutered?


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

No, he's absolutely not been neutered. I'm assuming you mean the feral, not the other boy? He's very much in tact. I don't see how I'd be able to use a trap to take him to get neutered, if he won't even go near the little house I put out for him. It just kills me that he's all alone. He really looks like he's never seen a good day in his life.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Sometimes ferals want a shelter that they can get out of one end and get in the other end, for safety. Sometimes they don't take to a place until something makes them try it out, then they love it. Have you tried putting treats in it?


----------

